# 7 Things You Should Never Compost



## Kimberly (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can put meat in a NatureMill composter


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Kimberly - I'm not familiar with the NatureMill composter since I've never used it, but I'd still be very skeptical about composting any meats. I still think it's better to stick with vegetation and other commonly acceptable items.


----------



## EddieK (Aug 11, 2011)

I have read that #7 plastic is biodegradable and can therefore be put in the compost bin. Is that correct?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Eddie - I'm not super familiar with #7 plastic, but I have read that some types of it contain BPA. I don't think any type of plastic should be added to compost. It is always best to stick with organic materials.


----------



## Angel (Jan 14, 2012)

I am puzzled by this......hopefully you can advise!

I am involved with a city garden, with several people. 
We are growing our vegetables without herbicides/pesticides.

We all bring our fruit/veg scrap, etc. for the compost.

The question is this; if we put scraps from produce (or other products like tea,) that had been treated with pest/herbicides, won't these then end up in our finished product?
One member insists that they will break down by the time the compost is ready to use......what do you think?

grazie mille =D


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Angel,

You are correct. If the items you place in your compost have been treated with a pesticide or any other chemical there's a very high chance those chemicals will be present in the finished compost.

I would recommend using materials that have not been treated by herbicides or pesticides. It's safer to avoid those in any part of your garden especially the compost. If there are residual pesticides in your compost you could end up with a bunch of dead plants. 

I hope this helps and thanks for your comment!


----------



## sandy (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to use newspaper between the rows to control weeds and hold in moisture (we have very sandy soil, no pun intended) and this year I discovered some heavier brown paper at Menards that seems to be doing a good job. What do you think? Can I till it under this fall. ?


----------

